# Dave's new gig?



## Grace Tree (May 1, 2011)

Dave's new gig?
View attachment 182192

View attachment 182193


----------



## SkyP (May 2, 2011)

? Obviously not the same guy...


----------



## Rookie1 (May 2, 2011)

SkyP said:


> ? Obviously not the same guy...


 
No but funny.:msp_smile:


----------

